# Packed with Technology | Falken Wildpeak A/T3W



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Falken Wildpeak A/T3W
UTQG: 660 A, B (P-Metric Only)
Mileage Warranty: 55,000 Miles

The *WILDPEAK A/T3W* is engineered for adventure, any time and in any weather. The A/T3W combines aggressive off-road ability and rugged terrain driving without compromise on the pavement. An optimized tread design combined with a silica tread compound enable the A/T3W to excel in three areas: wear, winter, and wet performance. Designed for severe snow conditions, every A/T3W tire is qualified by the Rubber Manufacturers Association for the Three Peak Mountain Snow Flake (3PMSF) symbol. The A/T3W is packed with technology, from Falken’s patented 3D Canyon Sipes to an all-new proprietary lower sidewall. Full-depth sipes and grooves maintain consistent performance and appearance throughout the life of the tire.


Click here for: *Falken Wildpeak A/T3W Pricing and Availability*


*-KEY FEATURES-*

OUTER APEX SIDEWALL features a secondary bead apex that acts as a heat shield to protect the internal casing of the tire, resulting in confident handling and durability with the added benefit of sidewall protection on rough roads and trails.

3D CANYON SIPE TECHNOLOGY interlocks the shoulders to resist wear from high torque as well as providing additional handling stability.

AGGRESSIVE UPPER SIDEWALL along with offset shoulder blocks protect the tire from sharp rocks and provide additional off‐road traction at low tire pressures or in off‐camber situations.

SILICA TREAD COMPOUND delivers superior wear life and wet performance (non‐LT sizes).

HEAT DIFFUSER TECHNOLOGY in the lower sidewall dissipates heat to protect the internal tire components. Keeping this critical area of the tire cool ensures vehicle stability even when towing or carrying heavy loads.

RUGGED AND RIGID TREAD BLOCKS feature support ramps and step‐down features that provide tread-pattern rigidity in the contact patch, enhancing vehicle stability and handling while also preventing stones from becoming trapped in the grooves.

DEEPEST TREAD IN THE CATEGORY* provides long lasting wear as well as consistent snow and hydroplane resistance throughout the life of the tire (*LT Sizes, 20/32nds inches).










*-MEDIA-*



First Look: All-New Falken Wildpeak AT/3W Off-Road Tire | Off-Road.com
Testing The New Falken Wildpeak A/T3W Crossover Tire | TruckTrend.com
Testing the Falken A/T3W and AEV Ram Katla wheels | FourWheeler.com



Source: falkentire.com


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*New product videos available; check them out!*








Also... now through *Saturday, October 1st, 2016*, receive a *$75 Visa® Prepaid Card* by mail when you purchase a set of 4 *Falken WildPeak A/T3W* tires.


----------

